

Do goofy names mean we're in a bubble? - garbowza
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB119189215196852951.html

======
andyn
No it's just a trend. Along with e-this, i-that and trying to fit @ into your
companies name to make it sound technical.

Plus the lack of short urls these days.

------
juanpablo
No. It mean that all the '.com' with generic names are taken.

